# Durham Area - Indoors



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

Does any know where to shoot indoors in Durham area? Last year, someone set-up a shooting night at the Legends Centre.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

spark1973 said:


> Does any know where to shoot indoors in Durham area? Last year, someone set-up a shooting night at the Legends Centre.


Hey Mark

I haven't heard of anyone setting up an indoor yet although it would be great if something comes together. I,ve been keeping an ear open to available spots maybe someplace will come up yet.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

F/F 3Der said:


> Hey Mark
> 
> I haven't heard of anyone setting up an indoor yet although it would be great if something comes together. I,ve been keeping an ear open to available spots maybe someplace will come up yet.


Only way to get some place to shoot indoors is to set something up your self
When we did it, we got people out that we have never seen before.
And now they are regulars and will continue to shoot in the summer.
It doesnt take much to do it...somebody has to just step forward
If ******** like us can do it..Im sure you can :wink:
Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Hey Randy,

Blow the dust off your Black Widow and get out to the club and shoot Sunday's with us.
We'll even light you a fire in the cabin to warm you up.
It's a nice winter course to shoot.:moose2:


----------



## Cross eyed bear (Feb 7, 2007)

Ditto to the above post. Real red necks only shoot indoors.....from the kitchen window to the back yard!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Cross eyed bear said:


> Ditto to the above post. Real red necks only shoot indoors.....from the kitchen window to the back yard!


Dave that sounds like you have experience first hand LOL


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

crazymoose said:


> Hey Randy,
> 
> Blow the dust off your Black Widow and get out to the club and shoot Sunday's with us.
> We'll even light you a fire in the cabin to warm you up.
> It's a nice winter course to shoot.:moose2:


Paul maybe one day, been too busy lately Between work and getting my other toys ready for winter.


----------



## lessquiverwaite (Mar 2, 2009)

ya get out to the club and shoot. we have a blast!!! who wants to stay indoors on a beautiful winter day even when it is minus 10 or snowing like crazy or when you can go out and lose arrows in the snow or even break a few if you are so inclined. Beside you lose them in the snow you get em back in the spring.....


----------

